# Trace - Miss C Power, Kings Lynn/Norfolk



## Ladybird (6 December 2011)

As above, does anybody know of this person? 
They are the only other name in my pony's passport and I would love to find some history on him, however is no longer at the address stated.

Any info would be fab as I've known him for nearly 5 years and know nothing about him before this, other than he came through Derby market.


----------



## Ladybird (14 December 2011)

Shameless bump!
After much Googling I think I'm looking for Constance Power, if she still has some horsey involvement someone surely knows her?
Absolutely nothing to worry about, would just love to know some history on my little old man


----------



## branmash (15 December 2011)

Hi, you could put a post on the Kings Lynn forum, they have a thread on there for finding/tracing people, hope this helps


----------



## NLC (9 June 2016)

Did you ever find Constance?  I am looking for her too as my pony was owned by her.


----------

